# Best song of all time



## thomsk (18 Nov 2007)

This should be interesting !
I'll start the ball rollin....."Comfortably Numb" (Pink Floyd)
I already have an idea for what songs are going to pop up, but better not sway the votes


----------



## cole (18 Nov 2007)

Golden (Gordon)  Brown by the Stranglers.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Nov 2007)

The Blacksmith by Planxty


----------



## rmelly (18 Nov 2007)

"Always on my mind" - any of the 3 well known versions: Elvis, Willie Nelson or Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Guest124 (18 Nov 2007)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Ancutza (18 Nov 2007)

Owner of a lonely heart - Yes


----------



## PMU (18 Nov 2007)

Tangled Up in Blue - Bob Dylan  

(If  I've a second nomination it's Band of Gold  - Freda Payne)


----------



## Joe1234 (18 Nov 2007)

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## deew (18 Nov 2007)

sweet home alabamha.
Deew


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2007)

Mine just has to be - 

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns -n- Roses

Followed closely by -

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## jonnyhotspur (19 Nov 2007)

How Soon is Now? - The Smiths


----------



## Firefly (19 Nov 2007)

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - there, that's in your head for the day now!


Paranoid Andriod by Radiohead


----------



## ney001 (19 Nov 2007)

The hurricane - Bob Dylan

Fishermans Blues - waterboys

This is the one - Stone Roses (or anything by Stone Roses)


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

Very difficult but:

"Heroes" David Bowie
"Kashmir" Led Zeppelin
"Fake Plastic Trees" Radiohead
"Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" Black Sabbath
"Gimme Shelter" Rolling Stones

...but these could all be different tomorrow.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Nov 2007)

Dazed & Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Nov 2007)

Very hard to pick one from all time what with all the different genres etc.
Rock and Roll, Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
Dance wise, Hardfloor - Acperience
Chilled out, Unfinished Sympathy - Massive Attack.
Metal, Walk all over you - AC/DC
Classical, Holst the planets or maybe that old spice ad (cant remember the name)
Bubble gum pop - Saturday night - Whigfield
of course, if you ask me this tomorrow it'll be totally different.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

> (cant remember the name)


 
"O Fortuna"  Karl Orff


----------



## Hoagy (19 Nov 2007)

'Stardust', obviously.


----------



## ney001 (19 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> "O Fortuna"  Karl Orff



Isn't that the theme from 'The Omen'  - was that really used on Old Spice ad


----------



## Sherman (19 Nov 2007)

ney001 said:


> This is the one - Stone Roses (or anything by Stone Roses)


 
Indeed.   

I'd go for 'I am the resurrection' by the Stone Roses.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

ney001 said:


> Isn't that the theme from 'The Omen' - was that really used on Old Spice ad


 
I don't think the're the same pieces. They have a similar feel and ominous chanting etc but the piece in The Omen was much slower, spookier etc.  Maybe it's another movement from the same work though?

But _O Fortuna_ was definitely the Old Spice advert (surfer, crashing waves "The mark of a Man" etc) 

God I think I'll go and buy a bottle...


----------



## car (19 Nov 2007)

if we cant squeeze in "Whats a matta you heh?" by Joe Dolce, 
I'll take 
Just - radiohead.
Tightrope - SRV
Days turn to Blue and Grey - Machine Head
Insomnia - Faithless
One - Metallica


----------



## ci1 (19 Nov 2007)

Black Star - Radiohead
November Rain - Guns 'n' Roses
Suspicious Minds - Elvis
Fix You - Coldplay
We'll Float - PJ Harvey
Can't make you love me - George Michael
Power of Love - Frankie goes to Hollywood

and many many more!!!


----------



## Firefly (19 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> I don't think the're the same pieces. They have a similar feel and ominous chanting etc but the piece in The Omen was much slower, spookier etc. Maybe it's another movement from the same work though?
> 
> But _O Fortuna_ was definitely the Old Spice advert (surfer, crashing waves "The mark of a Man" etc)
> 
> God I think I'll go and buy a bottle...


 
The album is O Fortuna, the song is *Carmina Burana* from the Old Spice ad AFAIK


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

Firefly said:


> The album is O Fortuna, the song is *Carmina Burana* from the Old Spice ad AFAIK


 
Other way round maybe:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmina_Burana_(Orff)

Have discovered that The Omen music was by Jerry Goldsmith BTW:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Goldsmith


----------



## Jock04 (19 Nov 2007)

Ok, since this has quickly slipped from "best song ever" to "some songs I  like"  ......... some great songs that came up on my Zen recently........

Radiohead - Creep

Beatles - Let it Be

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again

Uriah Heep - July Morning

Lou Reed - Walk on the Wild Side

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road

Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## jonnyhotspur (19 Nov 2007)

Well seeing that everyone is cheating and naming a heap of songs:

Street Spirit - Radiohead
Spanish Bombs - The Clash
I Am The Resurrection - Stone Roses
Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Johnny Boy (19 Nov 2007)

Paul Simons American Tune


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Nov 2007)

> Hallelujah : Jeff Buckley version.


 
Am I the only person in the world who absolutly, completely and utterly despises this song?


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Am I the only person in the world who absolutly, completely and utterly despises this song?


 
Well I love it anyway - prefer _So Real_ off the same album though.


----------



## ney001 (19 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Am I the only person in the world who absolutly, completely and utterly despises this song?



nope you are not alone  - can't stand it 

worst song in the world - somewhere over the Rainbow, makes me want to pull my hair out !


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Nov 2007)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden


----------



## madisona (19 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Am I the only person in the world who absolutly, completely and utterly despises this song?


 
Cohen wrote and sang it as  song of humour, sarcasm and defeat but Jeff Buckley reinterprets it as an uplifting hymn.
"it's not somebody who's seen the light 
it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah"

oh and for me 
"Wish you were here" Pink Floyd
"Working Class Hero" John Lennon


----------



## carpedeum (19 Nov 2007)

Billie Holiday - "Strange Fruit" - 1939.

Southern trees bear strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter cry.

I was a teenager at school in the 70's into Thin Lizzy, Clapton, Led Zep and other great music. A teacher played the above song for us once in class. I think a lot of lads grew up during that 45mins session. When I was older I collected most of Billie Holiday's music and read her biog. The song never fails to hit home.

Otherwise...
Makem & Clancy - And the band played Waltzing Matilda
Tom Waits  - Kentucky Avenue


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2007)

Yeah _Strange Fruit_ is a great one - I'm sure it was absolutely jawdropping in 1939.

_I cover the waterfront_ although not nearly as explicit or daring (but still quite controversial at the time) is great too.


----------



## ninsaga (20 Nov 2007)

...yeah ...a real 'pick me up' kinda song alright


----------



## shnaek (20 Nov 2007)

Best song has to be Steve Davis' one on the radio about how many world titles he won. I just jump in delight every time it's played.


----------



## Johnny Boy (20 Nov 2007)

Song I used to love at Christmas but get sick of now is FairyTale of New York too much airplay I guess


----------



## The_Banker (20 Nov 2007)

VIVA LA QUINTE BRIGADA - Christy Moore

Always gets my foot tapping.


----------



## daithi (20 Nov 2007)

Perfect Day by Lou Reed does it for me..

Now, what's the worst song of all time??

Honey by Bobby Goldsboro would have to be up there..

daithi


----------



## The_Banker (20 Nov 2007)

daithi said:


> Perfect Day by Lou Reed does it for me..
> 
> Now, what's the worst song of all time??
> 
> ...


 
That would have to be a new thread!!!
But for me it would have to be Ben - By Michael Jackson.


----------



## Godfather (20 Nov 2007)

"Wish you were here" (Pink Floyd)


----------



## shootingstar (20 Nov 2007)

Get here if you can - Oleta Adams. 

I melt when i hear that song..... *sighs*


----------



## Newbie! (20 Nov 2007)

Alot of Zepplin, ACDC. Stones and radiohead fans here. I think id have to say

Declan O'Rourke -Galileo
Paul Weller - You do something
and a couple of pieces from Sinead O'C and Tracy Chapman. 

For best lyrics, it has to be George Michael, Careless Whispers ......_guilty feet have got no rhythm_ ..........classic!


----------



## thomsk (20 Nov 2007)

thought i'd add a few more....
'losing my religion' REM
'Annie's Song' John Denver
'Golden Brown' Stranglers
'Atomic' Blondie
'shine on you crazy diamond' floyd


----------



## U2Fan (21 Nov 2007)

1. Walk On- U2
2. One -U2
3. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen

OR

1. Wonderful World-Louis Armstrong
2. My Way- Frank Sinatra
3. Summer Time Blues- Eddie Cochran


----------



## simplyjoe (21 Nov 2007)

* TEENAGE KICKS *
Golden Brown
I Dont like Mondays
Stairway to Heaven
Power of Love (Frankie)


----------



## penang (22 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Am I the only person in the world who absolutly, completely and utterly despises this song?


 
Hate the Jeff Buckley version but i have a version by Cohen on the Ipod that would makes the hair stand on the back of my neck.  Well it would if I had any.

Leonard's intrepretation is edgy and dangerous as it was written to be.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Nov 2007)

penang said:


> Hate the Jeff Buckley version but i have a version by Cohen on the Ipod that would makes the hair stand on the back of my neck.  Well it would if I had any.
> 
> Leonard's intrepretation is edgy and dangerous as it was written to be.


KD Lang does a haunting version on Hymns of the 49th Parallel - worth checking out.


----------



## liteweight (12 Dec 2007)

Any Leonard Cohen song but Alexandra Lost  in particular.
Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
Money - Pink Floyd
Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Jasus, everyone is showing their age...


----------



## U2Fan (13 Dec 2007)

Folks, I know musical taste is subjective, but Oleta Adams "Get Here if You Can" as the Best Song of All Time?!!!


----------



## ninsaga (13 Dec 2007)

Manah Manah ...... one of the all time greats


----------



## thomsk (17 Dec 2007)

The joint leaders after a month of posts are.....(drum roll):-
Golden brown - stranglers, and Wish you were here - Pink floyd.
Both have 4 'votes' each.
What happened to 'imagine', 'bohemian rhapsody' and 'stairway to heaven' ?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (17 Dec 2007)

thomsk said:


> What happened to 'imagine', 'bohemian rhapsody' and 'stairway to heaven' ?


 
Imagine - Looks to me that AAM posters (including myself) regard Lennon/McCartney and The Beatles to be very over rated. 
Bohemian Rhapsody - Great song and surprised it hasn't been mentioned.
Stairway - I would rate Kashmir higher.

Would I be correct in thinking that Radiohead have the most songs on the list?

If i had the casting vote on the two with 4 votes, I would have to go with "Wish you were here"

A "Rainy Night in Soho" should get a mention on this list also.


----------



## FredBloggs (17 Dec 2007)

jonnyhotspur said:


> Imagine - Looks to me that AAM posters (including myself) regard Lennon/McCartney and The Beatles to be very over rated.
> Bohemian Rhapsody - Great song and surprised it hasn't been mentioned.
> Stairway - I would rate Kashmir higher.
> 
> ...


 
I'm surprised "Nice One Cyril"  wasn't mentioned by you


----------



## Jock04 (17 Dec 2007)

Beatles/Lennon over-rated? nah, I think maybe, like Bohemian Rhapsody, they're more victims of their own success. Maybe/probably even Stairway to Heaven too.

"Best of" music lists should always be sponsored by Saxa salt, imho.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (17 Dec 2007)

FredBloggs said:


> I'm surprised "Nice One Cyril" wasn't mentioned by you


   
Even though it is a great tune I always felt the lyrics let it down and were a bit repetitive.

Glory Glory Tottenham Hotspur is far superior but the Man UTD fans robbed it in the 80's and ruined the lyrics.

"Stefan Freund is a football genius" is also a goodun


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2007)

jonnyhotspur said:


> Even though it is a great tune I always felt the lyrics let it down and were a bit repetitive.
> 
> Glory Glory Tottenham Hotspur is far superior but the Man UTD fans robbed it in the 80's and ruined the lyrics.
> 
> "Stefan Freund is a football genius" is also a goodun


 
_"Spurs are on their way to We-ber-ley! Tottenham's going to do it again, they can't stop 'em, the boys from Tottenham, the boys from White Hart Lane..."_


----------



## ninsaga (17 Dec 2007)

Whoah... hold on a second..... how can ANY football song make their way into a 'Best song' discussion!


----------



## jonnyhotspur (17 Dec 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Whoah... hold on a second..... how can ANY football song make their way into a 'Best song' discussion!


 
This thread lost all credibility the minute Lolita Adams was mentioned.


----------



## hendo (26 Dec 2007)

From one of the Ould Fellas- PJ Murrihys- "When I Mowed at Murphys Meadow"


----------



## miselemeas (26 Dec 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
Angels - Robbie Williams
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## REMFAN (30 Dec 2007)

'Man on the moon' - REM


----------



## Perplexed (31 Dec 2007)

Another vote for "Wish you were here".
'Falling Slowly'   ...Glen Hansard
'Cannonball'...Damien Rice


----------



## Simeon (9 Jan 2008)

Excerpt From A Teenage Opera ......... Kieth West
Rainy Night In Georgia ..................... Brook Benton
Many Rivers To Cross ...................... UB40  

 these among a hundred others.


----------

